
In 200 men direct descendants of Genghis Khan (2010) - jelliclesfarm
https://www.discovermagazine.com/the-sciences/1-in-200-men-direct-descendants-of-genghis-khan
======
jelliclesfarm
[..] here is a quote attributed to Genghis Khan:

The greatest joy for a man is to defeat his enemies, to drive them before him,
to take from them all they possess, to see those they love in tears, to ride
their horses, and to hold their wives and daughters in his arms.

You’re probably more familiar with the paraphrase in Conan the Barbarian.

The Genetic Legacy of the Mongols:

We have identified a Y-chromosomal lineage with several unusual features. It
was found in 16 populations throughout a large region of Asia, stretching from
the Pacific to the Caspian Sea, and was present at high frequency: ∼8% of the
men in this region carry it, and it thus makes up ∼0.5% of the world total.
The pattern of variation within the lineage suggested that it originated in
Mongolia ∼1,000 years ago. Such a rapid spread cannot have occurred by chance;
it must have been a result of selection. The lineage is carried by likely
male-line descendants of Genghis Khan, and we therefore propose that it has
spread by a novel form of social selection resulting from their behavior.[..]

